# Sculpted Juniper picnic table



## junipercanyon (Jan 10, 2011)

*Shaped and sanded*

My mom bought a simple 2×4 picnic table a few years ago and the top has not held up well. The boards are twisted and warped, and I thought it would be a good "test" subject for a new top using an idea that I have had for a while. Juniper grows with a very rapid taper, and finding trees big enough to make wide straight edge boards out of are few and far between. So I had the idea of alternating wide/skinny ends of the boards and leaving the live edge intact to give me the widest board possible. I want to eventually build a deck around my house using the same concept. It is a lot of work, but I really like the results. The sides and top are blended together with 120grit sandpaper for a nice smooth finish to the touch. I am considering Teak oil for the finish.

It will be an outside table, does anyone have any opinion on if the teak oil is a good choice or have an alternate finish suggestion??

I am thinking of offering the replacement picnic table top as a product line….any suggestions on a retail price??













































The shiny little silver spots you see in this photo are bullets that were shot into the tree at some point in its past!!!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

junipercanyon said:


> *Shaped and sanded*
> 
> My mom bought a simple 2×4 picnic table a few years ago and the top has not held up well. The boards are twisted and warped, and I thought it would be a good "test" subject for a new top using an idea that I have had for a while. Juniper grows with a very rapid taper, and finding trees big enough to make wide straight edge boards out of are few and far between. So I had the idea of alternating wide/skinny ends of the boards and leaving the live edge intact to give me the widest board possible. I want to eventually build a deck around my house using the same concept. It is a lot of work, but I really like the results. The sides and top are blended together with 120grit sandpaper for a nice smooth finish to the touch. I am considering Teak oil for the finish.
> 
> ...


Very awesome looking project. Very unique and I think people will like it. As far as pricing, see what a basic cedar picnic table runs in your area and bump it up accordingly to compensate for the additional labor.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

junipercanyon said:


> *Shaped and sanded*
> 
> My mom bought a simple 2×4 picnic table a few years ago and the top has not held up well. The boards are twisted and warped, and I thought it would be a good "test" subject for a new top using an idea that I have had for a while. Juniper grows with a very rapid taper, and finding trees big enough to make wide straight edge boards out of are few and far between. So I had the idea of alternating wide/skinny ends of the boards and leaving the live edge intact to give me the widest board possible. I want to eventually build a deck around my house using the same concept. It is a lot of work, but I really like the results. The sides and top are blended together with 120grit sandpaper for a nice smooth finish to the touch. I am considering Teak oil for the finish.
> 
> ...


You did a great job on this and in even thinking it up!!

Great job and as far as finish goes, I have no idea. Price-wise, get what you can as there are no others like it….so far!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

junipercanyon said:


> *Shaped and sanded*
> 
> My mom bought a simple 2×4 picnic table a few years ago and the top has not held up well. The boards are twisted and warped, and I thought it would be a good "test" subject for a new top using an idea that I have had for a while. Juniper grows with a very rapid taper, and finding trees big enough to make wide straight edge boards out of are few and far between. So I had the idea of alternating wide/skinny ends of the boards and leaving the live edge intact to give me the widest board possible. I want to eventually build a deck around my house using the same concept. It is a lot of work, but I really like the results. The sides and top are blended together with 120grit sandpaper for a nice smooth finish to the touch. I am considering Teak oil for the finish.
> 
> ...


unique looking table. Look into timber oil for a finish. I know it works well on outside furniture and I suppose a table is furniture. I'm just not sure about the whole "food safe" issue is if you're selling it.


----------



## junipercanyon (Jan 10, 2011)

junipercanyon said:


> *Shaped and sanded*
> 
> My mom bought a simple 2×4 picnic table a few years ago and the top has not held up well. The boards are twisted and warped, and I thought it would be a good "test" subject for a new top using an idea that I have had for a while. Juniper grows with a very rapid taper, and finding trees big enough to make wide straight edge boards out of are few and far between. So I had the idea of alternating wide/skinny ends of the boards and leaving the live edge intact to give me the widest board possible. I want to eventually build a deck around my house using the same concept. It is a lot of work, but I really like the results. The sides and top are blended together with 120grit sandpaper for a nice smooth finish to the touch. I am considering Teak oil for the finish.
> 
> ...


Thank you…..the product idea is to sell the top and optional matching bench seat as a replacements for warped/worn/or just plain boring store bought tables rather than building the whole table to give the "look" of a custom table for less cost.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

junipercanyon said:


> *Shaped and sanded*
> 
> My mom bought a simple 2×4 picnic table a few years ago and the top has not held up well. The boards are twisted and warped, and I thought it would be a good "test" subject for a new top using an idea that I have had for a while. Juniper grows with a very rapid taper, and finding trees big enough to make wide straight edge boards out of are few and far between. So I had the idea of alternating wide/skinny ends of the boards and leaving the live edge intact to give me the widest board possible. I want to eventually build a deck around my house using the same concept. It is a lot of work, but I really like the results. The sides and top are blended together with 120grit sandpaper for a nice smooth finish to the touch. I am considering Teak oil for the finish.
> 
> ...


That's an Amazing conceptual art design.

The face of the picnic table will never need be 2 X construction lumber, ever again.

- Grandpa Len


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

junipercanyon said:


> *Shaped and sanded*
> 
> My mom bought a simple 2×4 picnic table a few years ago and the top has not held up well. The boards are twisted and warped, and I thought it would be a good "test" subject for a new top using an idea that I have had for a while. Juniper grows with a very rapid taper, and finding trees big enough to make wide straight edge boards out of are few and far between. So I had the idea of alternating wide/skinny ends of the boards and leaving the live edge intact to give me the widest board possible. I want to eventually build a deck around my house using the same concept. It is a lot of work, but I really like the results. The sides and top are blended together with 120grit sandpaper for a nice smooth finish to the touch. I am considering Teak oil for the finish.
> 
> ...


Monte Pittman had a great idea to look at cedar picnic tables and adjust accordingly. So, I did. Here's a link you might want to look at: http://www.fifthroom.com/detail.aspx?ID=542

Also, great concept, great design. This could also be transposed into a dining room table, as well. What kind of jointery are you using, if I might ask? Or are the boards even joined together? Thanks for sharing, and good luck on this. Might just have to copy you.

TZH


----------



## junipercanyon (Jan 10, 2011)

junipercanyon said:


> *Shaped and sanded*
> 
> My mom bought a simple 2×4 picnic table a few years ago and the top has not held up well. The boards are twisted and warped, and I thought it would be a good "test" subject for a new top using an idea that I have had for a while. Juniper grows with a very rapid taper, and finding trees big enough to make wide straight edge boards out of are few and far between. So I had the idea of alternating wide/skinny ends of the boards and leaving the live edge intact to give me the widest board possible. I want to eventually build a deck around my house using the same concept. It is a lot of work, but I really like the results. The sides and top are blended together with 120grit sandpaper for a nice smooth finish to the touch. I am considering Teak oil for the finish.
> 
> ...


TZH-Thanks for the compliments… My intent is to not join the boards, and leave the open gaps just as you see them. Most standard picnic table tops have a gap between the boards anyway so I think it works well. I really like the smooth rounded edges on the live edge and I would loose that if I had to cut them to fit tight enough to join….(not to mention the level of difficulty it would be to form each board exact enough to each others natural shape to get a quality joined edge). As it was, it took quite a bit of patience to get them as close together as they are now!!


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

junipercanyon said:


> *Shaped and sanded*
> 
> My mom bought a simple 2×4 picnic table a few years ago and the top has not held up well. The boards are twisted and warped, and I thought it would be a good "test" subject for a new top using an idea that I have had for a while. Juniper grows with a very rapid taper, and finding trees big enough to make wide straight edge boards out of are few and far between. So I had the idea of alternating wide/skinny ends of the boards and leaving the live edge intact to give me the widest board possible. I want to eventually build a deck around my house using the same concept. It is a lot of work, but I really like the results. The sides and top are blended together with 120grit sandpaper for a nice smooth finish to the touch. I am considering Teak oil for the finish.
> 
> ...


JC, what I meant by jointery is to join them together just as they appear in the photos. I like the idea of the curves, the nooks, the crannies, the gaps, and the smooth rounded edges, too. I also know how much effort goes into shaping something like that. Your design is very appealing, to say the least. What I was thinking about for a dining table (or for this, too, if you like the idea) was to perhaps use a dowel or something similar to kind of hold them together, and then fill the gaps with a dyed epoxy, or something similar. Could even inlay turquoise, malachite, or something else like that to take up some of the space, and not have to use so much epoxy. That's kind of what I was thinking when I saw your design. Looks very good as is though, too.

TZH


----------



## junipercanyon (Jan 10, 2011)

*Test top done, now for the custom table*

Well, all the great compliments from the replacement top (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68932) have helped inspire me to keep my motivation up to build a full custom table. So I intend to keep in progress pics through the entire build of this table. I hope you enjoy following along!










Step 1: Mill out the boards from these ugly logs.










Step 2: Lay out the boards how I want them to fit together, and then cut to length. I went with 7'-1" on this project as it worked well for the boards I am using. Juniper grows at a very rapid taper, so alternating the wide butt and narrow top helps keep the table somewhat square shaped.










Step 3: Peel off the bark edge with a home made draw knife ($2 yard sale find). You can see the knife hanging off the board in this pic. It works pretty good. I want to make a couple of these myself at different widths. I've read using an old leaf spring from a car works good, so that's what I am going to try. It took 40 min. to draw knife all 4 boards, (about 5min per edge).


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

junipercanyon said:


> *Test top done, now for the custom table*
> 
> Well, all the great compliments from the replacement top (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68932) have helped inspire me to keep my motivation up to build a full custom table. So I intend to keep in progress pics through the entire build of this table. I hope you enjoy following along!
> 
> ...


keep 'em coming. I've never worked with juniper, we don't see much here in the north east. It looks pretty good, and you seem to know exactly what yo do with it.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

junipercanyon said:


> *Test top done, now for the custom table*
> 
> Well, all the great compliments from the replacement top (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68932) have helped inspire me to keep my motivation up to build a full custom table. So I intend to keep in progress pics through the entire build of this table. I hope you enjoy following along!
> 
> ...


Love it. Wish I had some juniper.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

junipercanyon said:


> *Test top done, now for the custom table*
> 
> Well, all the great compliments from the replacement top (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68932) have helped inspire me to keep my motivation up to build a full custom table. So I intend to keep in progress pics through the entire build of this table. I hope you enjoy following along!
> 
> ...


Those are "beautiful" logs, especially given what you do with them to become even more beautiful as a tabletop. Sharing your process is very much appreciated.

Thanks for posting.
TZH


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

junipercanyon said:


> *Test top done, now for the custom table*
> 
> Well, all the great compliments from the replacement top (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68932) have helped inspire me to keep my motivation up to build a full custom table. So I intend to keep in progress pics through the entire build of this table. I hope you enjoy following along!
> 
> ...


Thanks for this blog! You have a great "stand" in which you put the boards when you use the drawknife. How are the attached to the floor? Or are they set in a railroad tie? Whatever….its a nice set-up for rough shaping the boards. Good job so far.


----------



## junipercanyon (Jan 10, 2011)

junipercanyon said:


> *Test top done, now for the custom table*
> 
> Well, all the great compliments from the replacement top (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68932) have helped inspire me to keep my motivation up to build a full custom table. So I intend to keep in progress pics through the entire build of this table. I hope you enjoy following along!
> 
> ...


jaykaypur, 
LOL…for once the picture gives better justice than the project deserves!!! The stand is just a couple of cut off ends from the boards I am working on screwed down 48" apart to a long board for a base, (took less than 5min to jig up). The first couple of minutes using the draw knife, I was down on the floor holding the board up between my knees as I worked and got tired of that real quick. So I grabbed a couple of scraps that I had just trimmed off, cut a 2 1/4" notch out of the top of them to slip the working boards down into and got back to the business of pulling the draw knife. Thanks for the compliment though!!


----------



## junipercanyon (Jan 10, 2011)

*Shaping and sanding--surprise bullet found*










As I was working on the sculpted top, I found a bullet that I somehow milled in half with my chainsaw. I'm sure that was pretty hard on my chain at the time as the jacket of the bullet is still intact!!




























Busy week so I didn't get as much done on this project as I would have liked, but it is coming along nice. All 4 boards for the top are almost done shaping, and all the material for the frames has been rough cut to size.

I spent an evening building 8) 4'x8' tables for an upcoming wedding…..



















and spent all day Saturday harvesting two 10' long logs that are going to be used for a spiral staircase…(someone elses project, I'm just providing the logs!)


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

junipercanyon said:


> *Shaping and sanding--surprise bullet found*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I had some juniper. Love the look. Sympathize with the busy schedule though.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

junipercanyon said:


> *Shaping and sanding--surprise bullet found*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would it look for a coffee table with natural edges?


----------



## junipercanyon (Jan 10, 2011)

junipercanyon said:


> *Shaping and sanding--surprise bullet found*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LittlePaw,
The short simple answer is "Awesome"!


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

junipercanyon said:


> *Shaping and sanding--surprise bullet found*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Picnic table is coming along nice….good job on the other tables….and the twist in those logs is awesome.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

junipercanyon said:


> *Shaping and sanding--surprise bullet found*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did the bullet "kill" the tree? ;-)


----------



## junipercanyon (Jan 10, 2011)

*Frame assembly *

I was struggling with how I wanted to build the frame for this table when it occurred to me that I had a whole pile of cut offs that are left over from the outside of the logs after milling out boards. Perfect!! I have a flat side to work with for joining the frame together which simplifies trying to scribe logs together, and it cut the work of harvesting more logs or cutting more boards. Always nice when you can find a use for scraps!!


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

junipercanyon said:


> *Frame assembly *
> 
> I was struggling with how I wanted to build the frame for this table when it occurred to me that I had a whole pile of cut offs that are left over from the outside of the logs after milling out boards. Perfect!! I have a flat side to work with for joining the frame together which simplifies trying to scribe logs together, and it cut the work of harvesting more logs or cutting more boards. Always nice when you can find a use for scraps!!


Really coming together nicely!

TZH


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

junipercanyon said:


> *Frame assembly *
> 
> I was struggling with how I wanted to build the frame for this table when it occurred to me that I had a whole pile of cut offs that are left over from the outside of the logs after milling out boards. Perfect!! I have a flat side to work with for joining the frame together which simplifies trying to scribe logs together, and it cut the work of harvesting more logs or cutting more boards. Always nice when you can find a use for scraps!!


Looks good. I am ready for a picnic.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

junipercanyon said:


> *Frame assembly *
> 
> I was struggling with how I wanted to build the frame for this table when it occurred to me that I had a whole pile of cut offs that are left over from the outside of the logs after milling out boards. Perfect!! I have a flat side to work with for joining the frame together which simplifies trying to scribe logs together, and it cut the work of harvesting more logs or cutting more boards. Always nice when you can find a use for scraps!!


This is gonna turn out to be really nice. What are you gonna finish it with?


----------



## Gramma (Jan 11, 2011)

junipercanyon said:


> *Frame assembly *
> 
> I was struggling with how I wanted to build the frame for this table when it occurred to me that I had a whole pile of cut offs that are left over from the outside of the logs after milling out boards. Perfect!! I have a flat side to work with for joining the frame together which simplifies trying to scribe logs together, and it cut the work of harvesting more logs or cutting more boards. Always nice when you can find a use for scraps!!


:0)


----------



## junipercanyon (Jan 10, 2011)

*Almost done!!*

This project is really finishing nicely. I just need to mill out boards for the benches, and add some center supports to flatten out the top a little better. Very happy with it so far. I started finishing it with Teak oil, but I don't like the yellowing affect it has on the juniper….any suggestions on what would be a good outdoor finish?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

junipercanyon said:


> *Almost done!!*
> 
> This project is really finishing nicely. I just need to mill out boards for the benches, and add some center supports to flatten out the top a little better. Very happy with it so far. I started finishing it with Teak oil, but I don't like the yellowing affect it has on the juniper….any suggestions on what would be a good outdoor finish?


Absolutely love it


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

junipercanyon said:


> *Almost done!!*
> 
> This project is really finishing nicely. I just need to mill out boards for the benches, and add some center supports to flatten out the top a little better. Very happy with it so far. I started finishing it with Teak oil, but I don't like the yellowing affect it has on the juniper….any suggestions on what would be a good outdoor finish?


Very clever.


----------



## StuffMadeFromWood (Aug 28, 2012)

junipercanyon said:


> *Almost done!!*
> 
> This project is really finishing nicely. I just need to mill out boards for the benches, and add some center supports to flatten out the top a little better. Very happy with it so far. I started finishing it with Teak oil, but I don't like the yellowing affect it has on the juniper….any suggestions on what would be a good outdoor finish?


Beautiful, I'll have to incorporate the look in to a project.


----------



## NaFianna (Feb 11, 2010)

junipercanyon said:


> *Almost done!!*
> 
> This project is really finishing nicely. I just need to mill out boards for the benches, and add some center supports to flatten out the top a little better. Very happy with it so far. I started finishing it with Teak oil, but I don't like the yellowing affect it has on the juniper….any suggestions on what would be a good outdoor finish?


That is just fantastic.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

junipercanyon said:


> *Almost done!!*
> 
> This project is really finishing nicely. I just need to mill out boards for the benches, and add some center supports to flatten out the top a little better. Very happy with it so far. I started finishing it with Teak oil, but I don't like the yellowing affect it has on the juniper….any suggestions on what would be a good outdoor finish?


Very nice design and work-up. Looks GREAT!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

junipercanyon said:


> *Almost done!!*
> 
> This project is really finishing nicely. I just need to mill out boards for the benches, and add some center supports to flatten out the top a little better. Very happy with it so far. I started finishing it with Teak oil, but I don't like the yellowing affect it has on the juniper….any suggestions on what would be a good outdoor finish?


That is really a showpiece! Can't wait to see the finished project. I hope some expert on here can advise you on the finish because you will certainly want to preserve such a beauty for a long, long time.

L/W


----------



## Gramma (Jan 11, 2011)

junipercanyon said:


> *Almost done!!*
> 
> This project is really finishing nicely. I just need to mill out boards for the benches, and add some center supports to flatten out the top a little better. Very happy with it so far. I started finishing it with Teak oil, but I don't like the yellowing affect it has on the juniper….any suggestions on what would be a good outdoor finish?


That is absolutely STUNNING !


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

junipercanyon said:


> *Almost done!!*
> 
> This project is really finishing nicely. I just need to mill out boards for the benches, and add some center supports to flatten out the top a little better. Very happy with it so far. I started finishing it with Teak oil, but I don't like the yellowing affect it has on the juniper….any suggestions on what would be a good outdoor finish?


Not an expert. Charles Neil might be able to advise you. Check out his webb page, you can find him on LJ's. Nice project so far! Wondering how the bench seats might change the overall efffect.
I'm guessing you will be getting a UV effect from this piece being outside? If not outside, then what effect are you going for? Shellac will tint the wood. Exterior sealers have a yellowing effect if oil based? Water based satin finish poly won't stand up to outside environment.

Don't know if their is a marine varnish that is in a satin finish and non yellowing. Good luck!


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

junipercanyon said:


> *Almost done!!*
> 
> This project is really finishing nicely. I just need to mill out boards for the benches, and add some center supports to flatten out the top a little better. Very happy with it so far. I started finishing it with Teak oil, but I don't like the yellowing affect it has on the juniper….any suggestions on what would be a good outdoor finish?


It is the most beautiful and different picnic table I've ever seen!


----------



## junipercanyon (Jan 10, 2011)

*Last pics before its a finished project!!*

Well, its all together and ALMOST finished…..I ran out of teak oil before I could step back and say "DONE", and all the stores were closed by this time. I'll have to finish it up tonight. This will be the final blog before I post this as a project. 
Overall, I'm very happy with it, and have gotten very positive comments on the design. I rushed the final assembly more than my usual critical eye would allow, (which means I cut corners on finish sanding ALL surfaces and just focused on the ones you could touch)....its a curse and an asset to be so detail oriented sometimes! It takes a lot of time to sand down every piece to 220grit, (almost every board surface is finished on this, even the underside and parts that will never be seen or touched). But, I was ready to be done with this, so a few hidden surfaces are only finished to 80grit. Also, I should have slowed down and put oil on all the boards before screwing them together, but again I was just ready to be done so there are a few mating surfaces with no oil on them. Not a big deal to any normal person, but it bugs me!! Also, I don't care for my decision to use only one slab for the bench seats….I think I should have sculpted two boards together to pull the overall design down through the whole table. I hope to figure out and use some sort of joinery on the next one rather than just using screws. I really like the look of wooden wedges through a mortis/tenon. 
Any input/tips/suggestions from Lumberjocks is very welcome. Especially the hardest question of value…what would you expect to see the price tag on something like this? Not necessarily from a business standpoint on the production end considering time/labor/material, but from a customer standpoint of value. At this point for me, building projects is fun, and I don't care how long it takes me to finish (usually)....when I'm done I want a happy customer who is excited to trade their cash for my work.


----------



## Egor (Aug 2, 2007)

junipercanyon said:


> *Last pics before its a finished project!!*
> 
> Well, its all together and ALMOST finished…..I ran out of teak oil before I could step back and say "DONE", and all the stores were closed by this time. I'll have to finish it up tonight. This will be the final blog before I post this as a project.
> Overall, I'm very happy with it, and have gotten very positive comments on the design. I rushed the final assembly more than my usual critical eye would allow, (which means I cut corners on finish sanding ALL surfaces and just focused on the ones you could touch)....its a curse and an asset to be so detail oriented sometimes! It takes a lot of time to sand down every piece to 220grit, (almost every board surface is finished on this, even the underside and parts that will never be seen or touched). But, I was ready to be done with this, so a few hidden surfaces are only finished to 80grit. Also, I should have slowed down and put oil on all the boards before screwing them together, but again I was just ready to be done so there are a few mating surfaces with no oil on them. Not a big deal to any normal person, but it bugs me!! Also, I don't care for my decision to use only one slab for the bench seats….I think I should have sculpted two boards together to pull the overall design down through the whole table. I hope to figure out and use some sort of joinery on the next one rather than just using screws. I really like the look of wooden wedges through a mortis/tenon.
> Any input/tips/suggestions from Lumberjocks is very welcome. Especially the hardest question of value…what would you expect to see the price tag on something like this? Not necessarily from a business standpoint on the production end considering time/labor/material, but from a customer standpoint of value. At this point for me, building projects is fun, and I don't care how long it takes me to finish (usually)....when I'm done I want a happy customer who is excited to trade their cash for my work.


Love it. I have always loved Juniper.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

junipercanyon said:


> *Last pics before its a finished project!!*
> 
> Well, its all together and ALMOST finished…..I ran out of teak oil before I could step back and say "DONE", and all the stores were closed by this time. I'll have to finish it up tonight. This will be the final blog before I post this as a project.
> Overall, I'm very happy with it, and have gotten very positive comments on the design. I rushed the final assembly more than my usual critical eye would allow, (which means I cut corners on finish sanding ALL surfaces and just focused on the ones you could touch)....its a curse and an asset to be so detail oriented sometimes! It takes a lot of time to sand down every piece to 220grit, (almost every board surface is finished on this, even the underside and parts that will never be seen or touched). But, I was ready to be done with this, so a few hidden surfaces are only finished to 80grit. Also, I should have slowed down and put oil on all the boards before screwing them together, but again I was just ready to be done so there are a few mating surfaces with no oil on them. Not a big deal to any normal person, but it bugs me!! Also, I don't care for my decision to use only one slab for the bench seats….I think I should have sculpted two boards together to pull the overall design down through the whole table. I hope to figure out and use some sort of joinery on the next one rather than just using screws. I really like the look of wooden wedges through a mortis/tenon.
> Any input/tips/suggestions from Lumberjocks is very welcome. Especially the hardest question of value…what would you expect to see the price tag on something like this? Not necessarily from a business standpoint on the production end considering time/labor/material, but from a customer standpoint of value. At this point for me, building projects is fun, and I don't care how long it takes me to finish (usually)....when I'm done I want a happy customer who is excited to trade their cash for my work.


Indoor piece? or Outdoor?The project works! Hey no little children will be getting caught in the bench seats? LOL! Every craftsperson I've ever known assumed I would see the glaring errors. LOL And would tell me where to find them. LOL! While I am still looking at the amazing job they/you did!


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

junipercanyon said:


> *Last pics before its a finished project!!*
> 
> Well, its all together and ALMOST finished…..I ran out of teak oil before I could step back and say "DONE", and all the stores were closed by this time. I'll have to finish it up tonight. This will be the final blog before I post this as a project.
> Overall, I'm very happy with it, and have gotten very positive comments on the design. I rushed the final assembly more than my usual critical eye would allow, (which means I cut corners on finish sanding ALL surfaces and just focused on the ones you could touch)....its a curse and an asset to be so detail oriented sometimes! It takes a lot of time to sand down every piece to 220grit, (almost every board surface is finished on this, even the underside and parts that will never be seen or touched). But, I was ready to be done with this, so a few hidden surfaces are only finished to 80grit. Also, I should have slowed down and put oil on all the boards before screwing them together, but again I was just ready to be done so there are a few mating surfaces with no oil on them. Not a big deal to any normal person, but it bugs me!! Also, I don't care for my decision to use only one slab for the bench seats….I think I should have sculpted two boards together to pull the overall design down through the whole table. I hope to figure out and use some sort of joinery on the next one rather than just using screws. I really like the look of wooden wedges through a mortis/tenon.
> Any input/tips/suggestions from Lumberjocks is very welcome. Especially the hardest question of value…what would you expect to see the price tag on something like this? Not necessarily from a business standpoint on the production end considering time/labor/material, but from a customer standpoint of value. At this point for me, building projects is fun, and I don't care how long it takes me to finish (usually)....when I'm done I want a happy customer who is excited to trade their cash for my work.


Beautiful work. I just really like he way you put this whole thing together. It is unique in it's own way. As to price I have no idea…..it just depends on so much. Who is buying it, where is it being sold, where will it be used, what will it be used for….and on and on. I just hope you get a BUNDLE for it.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

junipercanyon said:


> *Last pics before its a finished project!!*
> 
> Well, its all together and ALMOST finished…..I ran out of teak oil before I could step back and say "DONE", and all the stores were closed by this time. I'll have to finish it up tonight. This will be the final blog before I post this as a project.
> Overall, I'm very happy with it, and have gotten very positive comments on the design. I rushed the final assembly more than my usual critical eye would allow, (which means I cut corners on finish sanding ALL surfaces and just focused on the ones you could touch)....its a curse and an asset to be so detail oriented sometimes! It takes a lot of time to sand down every piece to 220grit, (almost every board surface is finished on this, even the underside and parts that will never be seen or touched). But, I was ready to be done with this, so a few hidden surfaces are only finished to 80grit. Also, I should have slowed down and put oil on all the boards before screwing them together, but again I was just ready to be done so there are a few mating surfaces with no oil on them. Not a big deal to any normal person, but it bugs me!! Also, I don't care for my decision to use only one slab for the bench seats….I think I should have sculpted two boards together to pull the overall design down through the whole table. I hope to figure out and use some sort of joinery on the next one rather than just using screws. I really like the look of wooden wedges through a mortis/tenon.
> Any input/tips/suggestions from Lumberjocks is very welcome. Especially the hardest question of value…what would you expect to see the price tag on something like this? Not necessarily from a business standpoint on the production end considering time/labor/material, but from a customer standpoint of value. At this point for me, building projects is fun, and I don't care how long it takes me to finish (usually)....when I'm done I want a happy customer who is excited to trade their cash for my work.


The perfect picnic table . . . it looks rustic, but it won't snag your clothes! A staggering number of hours to completion, I'm certain.

L/W


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

junipercanyon said:


> *Last pics before its a finished project!!*
> 
> Well, its all together and ALMOST finished…..I ran out of teak oil before I could step back and say "DONE", and all the stores were closed by this time. I'll have to finish it up tonight. This will be the final blog before I post this as a project.
> Overall, I'm very happy with it, and have gotten very positive comments on the design. I rushed the final assembly more than my usual critical eye would allow, (which means I cut corners on finish sanding ALL surfaces and just focused on the ones you could touch)....its a curse and an asset to be so detail oriented sometimes! It takes a lot of time to sand down every piece to 220grit, (almost every board surface is finished on this, even the underside and parts that will never be seen or touched). But, I was ready to be done with this, so a few hidden surfaces are only finished to 80grit. Also, I should have slowed down and put oil on all the boards before screwing them together, but again I was just ready to be done so there are a few mating surfaces with no oil on them. Not a big deal to any normal person, but it bugs me!! Also, I don't care for my decision to use only one slab for the bench seats….I think I should have sculpted two boards together to pull the overall design down through the whole table. I hope to figure out and use some sort of joinery on the next one rather than just using screws. I really like the look of wooden wedges through a mortis/tenon.
> Any input/tips/suggestions from Lumberjocks is very welcome. Especially the hardest question of value…what would you expect to see the price tag on something like this? Not necessarily from a business standpoint on the production end considering time/labor/material, but from a customer standpoint of value. At this point for me, building projects is fun, and I don't care how long it takes me to finish (usually)....when I'm done I want a happy customer who is excited to trade their cash for my work.


Beautiful table, and lot of artistic cutting on that top. I do not know what too say about the price, but
I have always liked aromatic cedar and this table would be a great addition to any home. Thank you for
sharing.


----------

